# Proyecto de Física Experimental



## Juniro (Sep 13, 2008)

Hola gente del foro, acudo a uds para que me ayuden con un proyecto que tengo que hacer para Física Experimental, el tema es así, estamos diseñando un instrumento para medir "g" (la gravedad) y lo que estoy necesitando es un sensor que detecte el paso de una bolita metálica dentro de un caño, abajo les dejo un dibujo echo en paint para orientarlos. El mayor reto de este sensor es la precisión y exactitud, por eso es que me tiraba mas por ir a algo láser ya que tendría que ser un láser de un diámetro pequeño, y un sensor de rápida respuesta.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2008)

Juniro dijo:
			
		

> El mayor reto de este sensor es la precisión y exactitud, por eso es que me tiraba mas por ir a algo láser ya que tendría que ser un láser de un diámetro pequeño, y un sensor de rápida respuesta....


Precision... cuanta?  Sin numeros no significa nada.

Un sensor laser... esta bien pero... que hay del resto del sistema?
Si yo detecto con error de 10us el instante donde pasa la bola por un punto tengo que tener una precision similar en el instante de soltar la bola, si no no me sirve de nada.
Ademas se necesita una buena mecanica para que la bola no se desvie, porque al ser esferica si se movio 1mm el punto de deteccion ya es otro.


Pienso que con un vulgar sensor de proximidad te seria suficiente, y como exquisitez corregiria el valor teniendo en cuenta el retardo del sensor y el hecho que va a detectar no el borde de la esfera sino cuando este bastante al frente (esa correccion tambien es experimental)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

Digo yo, y si en lugar de la velocidad de una bolita mides el período de un péndulo

Como es repetitivo puedes tomar un promedio con lo que mejoras la precisión de la medición, te independizas del momento de "Largada", incluso me parece que sera menos susceptible a pérdidas por rozamientos.
Ah y ademas con 1 solo detector alcanza


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2008)

los tiempos que maneja la electronica soon ideales para loq ue propones ya que un micro segundo no es nada.
y si el esquema mecanico que quieres es ese por ser lo clasico esta ok.
deberas poner simplemente 2 sensors iguales en el camino y listo, no importa detectar el inicio de la bola, o cuando se suelta.
basta detectar 2 instantes de su recorrido y listo (creo yo) .

si no sabes electronica deberias asociarte a uno.

si sabes muy poco podrias comprar tanto contador como sensores, pero tendrias qu invertir $$$ para ese experimento.

tu veras .

el tiempo te lo da el contador, tendras que tambien poder medir con igual presicion la distncia entre los sensores.

si la bola es Perfectamente esferica no problem el tema de en que momento interrumpe el haz.
el asunto es que ambas ventanas y ambos haces sean identicos asi seran interumpidos con la misma superficie de la bola.

la distancia entre los haces veras tu como medirla.

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 14, 2008)

Entiendo que quieres hacer, de echo vi el experimento en un programa de TV asi que aqui te van unas recomendaciones

Usa 2 rayos  laser, uno para encender un contador digital estandar de la mayor velocidad posible (no uses microcontroladores! usa contadores TTL o CMOS de alta velocidad x que puedes lograr menores tiempos de retardo), y el segundo rayo laser va a detener el conteo, posteriormente puedes leer este conteo con algun microcontrolador para realizar la matematica necesaria

El tubo tiene que ir al vacio, y de preferencia ser lo mas largo posible para tener mayor exactitud en el conteo, y si quieres dar aun mas precision te recomiendo que mantengas caliente (alrededor de 60°C) todo el circuito electronico incluyendo, si es posible, el tubo donde haras el experimento. Esto es para evitar errores de cambio de frecuencias y mediciones debidos a la temperatura ambiente

Como Sensores cualquier rayo laser y cualquier fotodiodo o fototransistor te puede servir, respecto al fotodiodo trata de que sea uno de alta velocidad para reducir al minimo los tiempos de retardo interentes del mismo


----------

